# Pilgrim Observer Upgrade



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

In an attempt to break a two month bout of modeller's block I've dug this out of the stash....



I've got several almost-finished projects on the go so I'm hoping this build will pull me out of the doldrums.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I'll start with a parts run-through for anyone unfamiliar with the kit....

Chrome parts....most of these will be either stripped or replaced....the clear nose is an option I won't be using either....



Asteroid-type base...deep enough to hide the battery for the lights....



Some nice decals although all the small ones appear to be generic aircraft stencils....I may invest in the aftermarket sheet for this...



Solid nose cone will be going in the spares box too....



Lots of fuel/LOX tanks...



The moulding is typical '70's fare with some fine raised details...the moulds are in pretty good shape, probably because it hasn't been reissued since then...



Habitation and hydroponic modules...expect some lighting in these....



The brass upgrade set...typical high quality from ParaGrafix...note the antenna arrays and the long truss assembly...



So, on with the build....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

The etched truss ready for assembly...it can be assembled without any special folding tools...



I used the kit part that the etch replaces as a former to fold around....



The plastic part was removed and the long joint held tofether with tape while CA glue was run into the joint...



The finished truss...it's remarkably strong...



Note the end plates folded in and glued...



Strangely the three engine bells are moulded with solid bases so require hollowing out and the trailing edges thinning...



The truss was test fitted into the central core assembly...one odd thing about the kit is the complete lack of painting guidance other than the front and rear of the box...going to go for red for this assembly I think....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I decided to blank off these openings in the rear engine section as you can't see anything behind them anyway...I used small sections of Evergreen strip....



Blanks completed....



These are parts that will be used on the build but which I'll paint so I set them aside to de-chrome...



These are chrome parts that are either replaced by etched brass or that I intend to replace with aluminium rod so these are headed for the spares box...



The only piece I'm using off the chrome sprue as it comes is the mirror for the telescope...



Parts to be de-chromed were set in a glass dish...



Parts were soaked in neat household bleach, a process which normally removes chrome within about ten minutes....not this time, the bleach had no effect after an hour so I resorted to foam oven cleaner...still no joy, the MPC chrome is pretty much bullet proof....



A last effort to de-chrome involves soaking the parts in Coca Cola which I've heard will work....maybe....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Meanwhile it was time to remove the moulded struts on the habitation modules...



These are replaced with brass parts although I'll leave them off until I've done the seams on the modules....



I'm intending to light the interiors of the habitation modules so first job was to line the halves with self-adhesive aluminium tape...this acts as both reflector and a light block to prevent the light bleeding through the styrene....



More soon....


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Very cool seeing this come together using the photoetch kit.
I was watching the old 1970's "Project UFO" series and they used a lot of these kits for details in their UFO models.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

By the way, this thread is also running on my Facebook page.....

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Small-Scale-Futures/185693711496013


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I love threads with lots of pictures.u


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Well the Coke didn't work either so I resorted to caustic soda....12 hours later it had worked on all bar one stubborn piece...I'll scrape that back by hand....


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

great build .....keep the pics coming !


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice.
Have you ever tried brake fluid for de-chroming?
(Nasty stuff. Stains everything.)


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

It may not be availabl in the UK, but I stripped my 1k Klingon cruiser with Formula 409. It's a household multipurpose cleaner.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That etched truss certainly seems to add to the realism of the model. Looking forward to further progress photos.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

This looks like a really cool build! I love that you're going all out with it.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Started work on replacing the soft-detailed chrome parts with sharper pieces made from sections of aluminium tube...



The main engine assembled...I used a section of the kit's styrene truss to form a mounting point for the new brass one....



Side view of the engine a little washed out by the camera flash....



I cut some lengths of fine square-section Evergreen strip....



The strips were used to detail the inner wall of the rear thruster housing along with some aluminium tube....the strip locations were matched to the moulded strakes seen on the outside...



Small sections of sprue were used to link the aluminium pipes to the moulded-on pipework...



Test fit of the main engine components and truss...



The brass truss really adds to the realism and lifts the kit out of the toy category....



More soon....


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Great work so far, I'm going to enjoy following this build!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Some more progress tonight....

Main engine was detailed with brass wire to replace the styrene pipework...



First subassembly completed and awaiting light weathering....the main tanks are still to be added....



The aluminium tubing is a vast improvement on the kit parts. I also added some interest to the red tanks by wrapping a thin piece of aluminium tape around each end....



The bulkhead behind the red gridwork was sprayed gold to simulate mylar foil similar to that used on the Apollo programme...



The painted truss test fitted....I'll leave it loose until final assembly to avoid damage...


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

It looks promising already.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

That truss looks terrific. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Very Nice Work!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Great idea with the foil on the tanks, makes a big difference from what it would have been.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Some very creative execution going on here. Love all the realistic touches you are adding.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Main engine module fitted to the truss....



I used Humbrol Metalcote Polished Steel for the main module and Plasti-Kote Chrome for the engine bell...



Is it just me or does it look like a dustbin?



I also added the larger tanks, again with some aluminium tape bandings....



I've decided to go for a very clean look on this build to resemble a NASA desktop model, the type you might find on the Mission Director's desk....


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

(for those not up on British, 'dustbin' is what we in the U.S. call a trash can, and yes, there is a bit of the dustbin to that reactor. Also somewhat a grain silo look)

Very clean looking. Going with the 'contractor's display model' is an interesting choice, a kind of midpoint between the 'right from the box' look and the 'trick it all out as if it was a real vehicle built in the '70s' style. We could have many long, fun discussions on what it would take for THAT look. 

And the desk model look may actually solve some problems. You don't NEED clear parts because that would often be just black painted wood. Lights puts it more into 'show-off model to impress Congress and public to gain funding' class. 

Have you considered motorizing, spinning the arms? Never mind, that way lies madness. Me, I always wondered if having the entire spacecraft spin and just 'de-spin' the center core would have been mechanically more simple. 

Excellent work, as expected. That photoetch spine does wonders for the appearance!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Steve H said:


> Have you considered motorizing, spinning the arms?


Actually, I've been trying to figure out how to do that if I light the arms (I have Paul's PE set with the people looking out the windows).

Thoughts?

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

veedubb67 said:


> Actually, I've been trying to figure out how to do that if I light the arms (I have Paul's PE set with the people looking out the windows).
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...


Um...cheat? 

I have no idea how one goes about transferring power into a rotating structure. Obviously it can be done or no merry-go-round or Ferris Wheel could be lit. It may be a problem that can be solved on the 'macro' level but not on the 'micro'. 

OTOH one solution may be to make the..OH I am a complete idiot. Even easier. Put a battery pack (using button batteries) in the reactor arm. You may need to place some slight weight in the other two arms for balance. run wires to the habitat arms. If you want them to still swing for a 'stowed, NERVA thrusting' look you may have to get a little more tricky. 

As I am in no way a lighting expert I await someone telling me this is completely impossible.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Steve H said:


> Have you considered motorizing, spinning the arms?


There's a kind of power coupling, that basically uses two copper rings sliding against each other as the coupling rotates. Just can't think of the name of it right now ...


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

SteveR said:


> There's a kind of power coupling, that basically uses two copper rings sliding against each other as the coupling rotates. Just can't think of the name of it right now ...


Brushes? Like in a motor?


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

By the way, seeing this has made me dig out my Pilgrim kit. Thanks!:wave:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I should have picked a couple up at JerseyFest - there was a guy there with rotating connectors. Three or four wires on each side of a unit that rotated in the middle so you could supply power to a rotating structure like the PO's arms.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Beautiful work, I've always loved the design ever since I saw it in Boy's Life Magazine. Does the new boom still retract like the original plastic one?

David.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Paulbo said:


> I should have picked a couple up at JerseyFest - there was a guy there with rotating connectors. Three or four wires on each side of a unit that rotated in the middle so you could supply power to a rotating structure like the PO's arms.


This might work:
http://www.showmecables.com/product...p=15-700-003&gclid=CO_Kn62A-roCFc07Ogod3HMAfQ


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Krel said:


> Beautiful work, I've always loved the design ever since I saw it in Boy's Life Magazine. Does the new boom still retract like the original plastic one?
> 
> David.


It could be made to retract but I've elected to have it fixed....in fact all the sections will be fixed in mission mode which will make the lighting less complicated. I could have lit the engine but that would have meant running feeds through the truss which would have detracted from the overall look. Besides which the engine would probably be used in short burns and not constantly....


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

miniature sun said:


> It could be made to retract but I've elected to have it fixed....in fact all the sections will be fixed in mission mode which will make the lighting less complicated. I could have lit the engine but that would have meant running feeds through the truss which would have detracted from the overall look. Besides which the engine would probably be used in short burns and not constantly....


Maybe the wires could simulate the fuel lines to the engine.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

miniature sun said:


> It could be made to retract but I've elected to have it fixed....in fact all the sections will be fixed in mission mode which will make the lighting less complicated. I could have lit the engine but that would have meant running feeds through the truss which would have detracted from the overall look. Besides which the engine would probably be used in short burns and not constantly....


I believe the mission profile called for the arms to stay folded while the burn was going on, about a week IIRC, then the arm extended during coast, then needing to be folded again for the breaking burn. This would be for Mars orbit. 

One advantage of the design is, while the NERVA is burning the thrust is producing some slight gravity effect, so 'down' in the spin arms is still 'down' when folded. 

So, what's going to be done with the 'Fat Apollo'? Trick it up to look more like the current capsule concept or just stick with what it is?

I know that the minimal service module is more for the purpose of adjusting the orbit of the ferry vehicle for re-entry and not much else, so I wonder if a more substantial service module would make sense if the vehicle is meant to be used to conduct different orbital surveys around Mars, such as meeting up with one of the moons. 

But then again assuming viable space stations with actual ferry and tug craft the Pilgrim Observer may not need the Fat Apollo at all. 

I'd have to assume that tucked between the tanks and struts there would be various robot probes, sats and such like, to be deployed as desired. 

I can't wait to see what happens next!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Paulbo said:


> I should have picked a couple up at JerseyFest - there was a guy there with rotating connectors. Three or four wires on each side of a unit that rotated in the middle so you could supply power to a rotating structure like the PO's arms.


There are commercially available ones but they tend to be largish and expensive. Search for rotating electrical connectors. Or you can make your own, using ball bearings. One for live, one for neutral, even one for ground, if needed. Stack them up on a plastic rod or tube with plastic spacers in between. You could strengthen the Evergreen plastic rod with a metal rod inside, depending on the shear. Thrust bearing work the best for this application. You can get some pretty cool small ones at places like vacuum repair shops. Or like these:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/10pcs-Axial-...=BI_Heavy_Equipment_Parts&hash=item43ae5e5f1b

Edit: D'oh! that's a beautiful build, by the way!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Paulbo said:


> I should have picked a couple up at JerseyFest - there was a guy there with rotating connectors. Three or four wires on each side of a unit that rotated in the middle so you could supply power to a rotating structure like the PO's arms.


I think they're called "slip rings," and they could be pancake or drum type:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slip_ring


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

In all this time, I'd never heard the term "slip ring". Thanks so much for that! Reasonably inexpensive but probably easier than making your own. The 6 wire variety would be good if you were just running one power supply but if you wanted to run more complex lighting (like flashing plus steady) between a large space where you would bury your electronics and a confined spaces where you need your effects, the 12 or more wire versions look like they would be great:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/300Rpm-12-5m...444?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac297701c
I ordered a few of these. Can't wait to try them!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

More progress tonight....

Finished lining the hydroponics module with foil tape and installed the windows....think I'll go with green lights in here....



Same deal with the habitation module...white lights in here with the odd window blacked out....



The nuclear fuel section....



Lined the forward module with foil tape ready for lighting....



The ParaGrafix set provides additional hatches...



Hatches installed....





More soon....


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

The parts scream for 2001-style surface patterns. But I'll enjoy your clean build anyway.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

This really makes me want to build one of these. Very cool design, and I love the attention to detail.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I hope this works... I was going to link to a NASA document called Multi-Purpose Modular Space Station, but I can no longer find the document on the NASA site, or anywhere else. So I uploaded it to Dropbox. I think you need a Dropbox account to download it, tho'. ?? It's a big pdf, 10 gb, and most of it not very interesting, but it details a lot of what looks like became the Pilgrim Observatory, even has a few dimensions of the crew modules which, if taken to be the narrow dimensions on the kit put the model at about 1/193 scale. Also, the modules only extended when NERVA was retracted, and vice versa. Here's the Dropbox link. As I said...

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8j0eejuxjij3d0k/Multi-Purpose Modular SS.pdf


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

starseeker said:


> I hope this works... I was going to link to a NASA document called Multi-Purpose Modular Space Station, but I can no longer find the document on the NASA site, or anywhere else. So I uploaded it to Dropbox. I think you need a Dropbox account to download it, tho'. ?? It's a big pdf, 10 gb, and most of it not very interesting, but it details a lot of what looks like became the Pilgrim Observatory, even has a few dimensions of the crew modules which, if taken to be the narrow dimensions on the kit put the model at about 1/193 scale. Also, the modules only extended when NERVA was retracted, and vice versa. Here's the Dropbox link. As I said...
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8j0eejuxjij3d0k/Multi-Purpose Modular SS.pdf


Wow, that is a LOT to chew on. Thank you for finding that report! 

Also, for the tech heads and Apollo geeks, this report constantly mentions the Apollo Command Module jettisoning the heat shield after re-entry. Did they do that? I was always under the impression it was a fixed component. The only time I recall a manned capsule jettisoning the heat shield was on Mercury, which deployed a 'landing bag' to help cushion on splashdown and I assume act as a sea anchor to keep the capsule pointed 'up' for recovery. 

I think, when trying to scale the Pilgrim Observer we have to take into consideration it was meant to top a Saturn V stack. So if the diameter of the 'base' is close to the diameter of the S IVb stage, that's your baseline. 

I was also under the impression that once the NERVA stinger was extended it would stay extended due to radiation issues.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Steve H said:


> Wow, that is a LOT to chew on. Thank you for finding that report!
> 
> Also, for the tech heads and Apollo geeks, this report constantly mentions the Apollo Command Module jettisoning the heat shield after re-entry. Did they do that? I was always under the impression it was a fixed component. The only time I recall a manned capsule jettisoning the heat shield was on Mercury, which deployed a 'landing bag' to help cushion on splashdown and I assume act as a sea anchor to keep the capsule pointed 'up' for recovery.
> 
> ...


Considering that the diameter of the S-IVb is just 21.7 feet it would be more realistic to base the diameter of the Pilgrim Observer on that of the first and second stage of the Saturn V, 33 feet. There was a discussion on Hobbytalk about the scale around the time that Round 2 reissued this model and it was determined that the scale, based on the Apollo Capsule diameter is 1/125. 
The jettisonable heat shield is a modification, I remember reading somewhere else that this was considered as an alternate way to land the Apollo on land instead of splashing down in the ocean. Similar to the Soyuz spacecraft it would fire thrusters just before touchdown to cushion the landing.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I like to think the Pilgrim was going to top a Nova stack. That's something you can do with your leftover payload shroud - build a Nova to go underneath it. There were a few different Nova ideas. This was the fattest and could probably fit the Pilgrim:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/user/j...Projects/Nova_zps39c22c5f.jpg.html?sort=6&o=0


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I always love watching your builds. Fun, fun, fun!
Jim


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Oh, and Paulbo, wonderful job on the etch as always.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Thanks, as always, for the compliments and encouragement :thumbsup:

As to the relationship between the engine and module deployment, I think it would make more sense to keep the engine extended away from the habitation modules and anyway, it looks much cooler that way


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Hopefully have some more pics tomorrow by the way....


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

miniature sun said:


> Hopefully have some more pics tomorrow by the way....


Waiting with worms on my tongue ... i.e. baited breath.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

A quick update....

I've been experimenting with the lighting for the habitation module....I decided to go with just four 3mm ultrabright white LED's mounted two per side of a white card separator....

First I cut the card...this came from the backing card from the brass set and serves to both reflect the light and prevent a see-through effect through the module....



I also painted over certain windows to give the effect of certain cabins being unoccupied...this helps create the illusion of separate rooms rather than one large area like on Skylab...



The LED's were taped on to the card facing opposite ends of the module...here it is test fitted...



And lit....note the pieces here are not yet cemented together hence the light leaks round the seam....



The ParaGrafix set provides some tiny figure shadowcasters for the windows which I'll install before gluing up the module....



More tomorrow....


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Those LEDs are certainly bright enough with the backing card. Gives a good effect.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Totally unsolicited remark ... back in the day, incandescents and florescents had (and still have, generally) a yellow tint. For a more retro look, you may want to go with warm white LEDs or tint the ones you have. (Or you may have already and my monitor's showing bad colors.)

BTW, this in no way is me saying anything other than "cool on the usual spiffy and over-the-top build".


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

How about warm for the rooms and cool for the hothouse?

(But yes, it's looking nice.)


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Actually I did try some warm whites but they didn't seem bright enough, plus I wanted the shadowcasters to really stand out....as for the hydroponic section I'm going with a subdued green glow like if the lights were reflecting off lots of vegetation....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

As promised, some more progress....

I'm currently bogged down in a lot of the smaller details which, due to the lighting, need completing before the next round of painting and major assembly...

First up is the capsule...I wanted to have this docked with the main ship but with the cockpit lit so the first job was to carefully open up the windows...



The interior is lit by two 3mm red LED's....space is tight in here so I soldered the legs together and fed the wires through the nosecone...the resistor will have to be connected on the inside of the main ship...



The back wall of the capsule was lined with a piece of aluminium tape to reflect the light forwards...I did think of adding some detail here but the capsule is so close to the main ship when docked that you can't really see directly through the windows anyway so in the end I left it plain....



Here's a lighting test....



And in the dark....obviously a coat or two of flat black will be required as a primer to block those light leaks....



Here it is test fitted to the airlock on the forward module....



There are two viewing ports next to the airlock that I intend to light....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I'm not certain what these two assemblies represent...I'm guessing additional telescopes or cameras...anyway the end sections were not perfectly cylindrical after cleaning up the seams so I added an additional section of brass tubing....I'll leave these brass parts in their polished state to resemble mylar foil....



And on we go....:wave:


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

I love watching this progress!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Some more minor details....

The antenna masts provided in the kit are a little crude and given that they will be supporting some awesome looking etched dishes I decided they needed replacing....here's one of the kit parts...



And here are the replacements made from sections of aluminium tubing grafted on to the kit hubs...the top one is for the four-dish array whilst the lower one is for the main communication dish....



Finally, I've had comments on various forums and Facebook particularly from people who think I must operate in some kind of zen-like bubble of order and calm....nothing could be further from the reality, here's my work area currently....



I do tend to clear up between projects but typically I tend to be working in a clear area about 4" square....:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

miniature sun said:


> I'm not certain what these two assemblies represent...I'm guessing additional telescopes or cameras...anyway the end sections were not perfectly cylindrical after cleaning up the seams so I added an additional section of brass tubing....I'll leave these brass parts in their polished state to resemble mylar foil....
> 
> 
> And on we go....:wave:


Yes, those are supposed to be telescopes. I might think at least one of them might be an I/R telescope or some other kind of dedicated format, the other pure optical for star sightings taken for navigation. This allows the 'big eye' in the center to be totally committed to long exposure shots and such like. 

Love the work on Fat Apollo. Think a docking target at the lock there would be a good idea?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Your work area looks like mine! I think I have about a 6" square to work in though. 
One thing I made over the weekend is this wooden box to organize my dental and exacto sculpting, cutting, and carving tools:

Dental and sculpting tools by trekriffic, on Flickr

Nice work on the P.O. the way. I really like all the things you are doing with the brass and aluminum tubing.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Steve H said:


> Love the work on Fat Apollo. Think a docking target at the lock there would be a good idea?


I was thinking that myself...there's an odd cylinder that I de-chromed which is set into a recess in the capsule...not sure if this is supposed to represent part of the docking mechanism, albeit rather crudely....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Trekkriffic said:


> Your work area looks like mine! I think I have about a 6" square to work in though.
> One thing I made over the weekend is this wooden box to organize my dental and exacto sculpting, cutting, and carving tools


That looks neat....I use magnetic kitchen knife holders for all my files and metal tools....


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

miniature sun said:


> That looks neat....I use magnetic kitchen knife holders for all my files and metal tools....




Oooooohhhhh... Nice!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

miniature sun said:


> I was thinking that myself...there's an odd cylinder that I de-chromed which is set into a recess in the capsule...not sure if this is supposed to represent part of the docking mechanism, albeit rather crudely....


I can't recall all the callouts of stuff from the original kit, but my swiss-cheese memory wants to say that was a consumables recharging probe.

Or something.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I can't wait to see how you do with the dishes. I've ruined a lot of etch trying to use a dapping block to get something close to a smooth dish shape.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Steve H said:


> I can't recall all the callouts of stuff from the original kit, but my swiss-cheese memory wants to say that was a consumables recharging probe.
> 
> Or something.


Well, I just dug out the original (yellowed) MPC instructions, and that chrome cylinder part (#7 in step 11) had no callout, unfortunately. 

So a "consumables recharging probe" it is! :thumbsup:

Anything else? Paint callouts?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

SteveR said:


> Well, I just dug out the original (yellowed) MPC instructions, and that chrome cylinder part (#7 in step 11) had no callout, unfortunately.
> 
> So a "consumables recharging probe" it is! :thumbsup:
> 
> Anything else? Paint callouts?


You know, I HAVE my instructions, as well as that lovely little 'mission profile' booklet (wasn't that written by G. Harry Stein?), they're safely tucked in a plastic bag, and I CAN'T FIND THEM ARRGGGHH!

Anyway, I just wanted a check on my logic. The Fat Apollo is supposed to be a crew transfer vehicle, as well as the potential for short range exploring, yes? That stubby service Module isn't good for much more than having enough thrust to de-orbit the Command Module for landing, it seems, nowhere near the endurance of the Apollo era CSM. So, being able to refuel, recharge the O2 and H (assuming fuel cell power) seems like a pretty good idea to me. 

Plus you're going to need to refuel and recharge the work pod. 

Mind, I'd like to replace the Fat Apollo with the slick delta-shaped re-entry vehicle from the old (Hawk?) MOL kit. 

Example for those that don't remember: http://fantastic-plastic.com/CONVAIR ATLAS MOL PAGE.htm

(man, I'd love for Lindberg/R2 to re-release THAT kit)

That would look so slick hanging on the side of the Pilgrim Observer


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Paulbo said:


> I can't wait to see how you do with the dishes. I've ruined a lot of etch trying to use a dapping block to get something close to a smooth dish shape.


I like a challenge but it's a little scary knowing that even you've had problems shaping them Paul!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Paulbo said:


> I can't wait to see how you do with the dishes. I've ruined a lot of etch trying to use a dapping block to get something close to a smooth dish shape.


Silly question: is making a dish from a circle geometrically possible?

Here's a complete projection of a sphere. I see the flat projection of the dish as the central portion of this image.
http://www.maa.org/sites/default/files/images/upload_library/46/Plimpton-Smith/080080130-3.jpg


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Unfortunately, yes. What's shown is just that - a projection of a 3D surface on a 2D plane. You can curve something easily in 1 direction, but doing both latitude and longitude curves is very difficult.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Paulbo said:


> Unfortunately, yes. What's shown is just that - a projection of a 3D surface on a 2D plane. You can curve something easily in 1 direction, but doing both latitude and longitude curves is very difficult.


I think I see … it's one thing to project the sphere in a drawing, but the curved radii in the projection, if actual etch with a real width, could not be resolved into straight lines of longitude upon dishing?

… so I guess that the flat circles on the etch sheet can't be bent into dishes? ('Cause we can't stretch the etch?) 

Or would the best solution be separate radii and rings, where you bend the radii then add the rings?


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

By annealing, i.e. softening, the brass it is possible to slightly 'stretch the etch' as you put it Steve although controling where it stretches to is the problem.
I think having a male/female form to tamp the disc into is one solution but I'm working on using a domed solid former tapped down into a slightly flexible flat surface such as a polystyrene block placed on a hard surface to prevent the polystyrene compressing too far....if it works I'll post some pics....


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

More progress with the lighting...this time the Hydroponic module....I decided to go with a green glow, partly to contrast with the rest of the ship and partly to give an impression of vegetation inside....yes. I know that they would grow the plants under 'daylight' conditions but remember this is designed to be a contractors desktop display so green it is....

I did something I rarely do these days in that I fabricated a couple of rudimentary circuit boards out of stripboard....



These were mounted back-to-back and held together with miniature cable ties....



The backs of the boards were lined with PVC tape to prevent shorts and the two separated by a thin section of card...



A test on the bench....



And in the dark....



The assembly was mounted in the module using 5-minute epoxy....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

A test with the module taped up....



And again in the dark....



More coming up....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

A test fitting of the forward module prior to painting and installing the lights....



All the gimbals for the various antenna were cemented in place...I'm not going for the folding option and so just used the hemispheres without the masts attached then drilled them out for the replacement masts....



Surprising how big it is now with the engine extended...and that's even before the modules are added....



Test fit of the three hinged modules here in roomlight....



And in the dark....still light leaks to fix....



It was at this point I suddenly realised that I'd sealed up the habitation module without fitting the shadow casters at the windows...DOH!!!!....never mind, the only option was to prise it open again and fit them....



Close up....I painted the front of them matt black then CA-glued them in place....



More soon....:thumbsup:


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

miniature sun said:


> It was at this point I suddenly realised that I'd sealed up the habitation module without fitting the shadow casters at the windows...DOH!!!!....never mind, the only option was to prise it open again and fit them....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great work so far and I hate to bring this up, your shadow casters appear to be upside down, their heads should pointing toward the hub. Hopefully you haven't sealed it back up yet.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Well spotted! I'll change them now....


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Looking amazing! I wasn't big on the green light thing when I first saw it, but when it's lined up with the other sections I think it does a perfect job of achieving the affect you were describing.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

miniature sun said:


> Well spotted! I'll change them now....


Glad to help, nothing worse than getting it all together and then seeing that it is wrong.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

So, any thoughts about identification/formation/whatever lights? Some kind of strobes to help 'define' the ends of the arms, or illumination for docking or such like? 

Seems like a good idea to me. If you've got a work pod jogging around nearby you'd want some kind of visual locator system I'd think.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Another small but significant update....

I cleaned up the seams on the modules and added some etched detail to the ends....



Then it was on with the replacement girders....here they are removed from the fret....



They require folding twice to create the correct box section....I did this using the Photofold tool, I've got several folding tools and this is by far the easiest to use....



Here are the girders folded and awaiting installation....they needed a tiny amount of sanding at the end that attaches to the central access tube but otherwise were relatively easy to install....



And installed....



Definitely an improvement over the kit parts....



:wave:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Those girders look great!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Girder comparison......


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

More progress tonight....

I decided to clean up the rest of the etch and prep it for painting....as you can see there's quite a lot still to do, not least the shaping of the antenna which at the moment are just flat discs....



Here's the main telescope test fitted in place...the Hubble-like door really adds something to the kit parts...







The solar panel was the most fiddly piece to assemble...I think I dropped it on the floor about ten times while trying to align the vanes with the frame...



With parts like this attached I'll have to be careful handling the finished model....



The solar arrays for the capsule comprise of two parts....the face piece....



...and the back piece which is very delicate and requires careful handling while assembling....



More soon....


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Anything can be anything one wishes it to be with something like the Pilgrim Observer, but IIRC that one elongated panel replacing a chromed plastic part was called out to be some form of hi-band antenna. 

Logic: It's a nuclear powered 'stinger' craft. A solar panel that size couldn't even begin to handle the energy needs of the vehicle, nor would it be of much value outside of Earth orbit. You wouldn't want an aux. heat radiator anywhere near the different telescopes, so the only other thing that makes sense is some form of antenna. 

I do like the Hubble-style cover very much.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I was going by the parts call outs in the etch instructions when I called it a solar panel...whatever it is it certainly adds to the overall finesse of the final model. 
The engineering of the brass parts by Paul never ceases to amaze me particularly the relative ease of construction....that said, the parts you think will be a challenge, in this case the truss, seem to fall together while the ones that look fairly simple like the 'solar panel' turn out to be real tests of your patience. Overall though I really love the challenge of putting them together....so hats off to Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Puul is a photo-etch genius. A regular brass Einstein I tells ya!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

You're not kidding about it requiring delicate handling.

Even out of the box the Pilgrim Observer is a bit of a problem to safely display. The main reason I've never built mine.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

This is .... so cool! Thanks for sharing this build!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

That is amazing with all the PE! I'm itching to see this all done. How do you plan on displaying it?


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I'm going to mount it on a brass tube which I'll fit to the kit base...just need to assess how long the brass tube needs to be to have all the deployed sections clear the base


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

As mentioned in the last post....

I drilled a hole into the central column and glued in a small section of brass tube using 5-minute epoxy. Into this I CA glued a smaller diameter tube which carries the power feed....



The wires were then fed one at a time up the tube then fished through the forward hole which connects to the command module...





I've also fitted some light boxes to provide illumination through the various ports in the command module....


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It's looking very NASAish now. I'll remember the idea of the lightboxes.

I wonder when a kit of the Jade Rabbit and it's lander will come out. I suspect Dragon are probably working on one right now.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Getting close now to being able to paint the remaining modules and start to bring this thing together... just been taking care of some final lighting tasks....

The observatory portion of the command module had the now redundant kit part #31 reversed and epoxied in place to act as a platform for the lights....



Three white LED's were arranged in a triangle formation on a scrap of sheet styrene ....



The LED assembly was fed through the hole in the nose of the module and held in place using a cable tie....here's a lighting test....



From the back....two additional LED's were installed to light the tiny windows in the circular brass access hatches....



A quick test fit of all the wired components including the capsule to ensure there is enough wire to feed through....



A rear view shows the amount of separate feeds that will eventually be connected together....



One issue I have found is that the textured surface of the windows in the habitation module means that it is almost impossible to mask them using tape....after several failed attempts I resorted to using liquid mask applied with a cocktail stick....



A little more masking then it's on with the paint.....:thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Time to experiment with the main communication dish and attempt to turn a flat brass disc into a dome....

Here's the original kit part....



I fixed a piece of rod to the centre of the dish and used modelling clay to attach it to some sheet styrene before building a retaining wall all round...



I mixed up some silicon and poured it into the mould....



I left it overnight then broke open the mould....



The cured silicon forms a rigid but slightly flexible female mould....into this I inserted the styrene rod again....



The brass was annealled by gently heating and then allowing to cool, it was then placed onto the mould....



Finally the kit part was placed on top and carefully pressed down....



The result....a domed brass dish....albeit with a few kinks in it....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

The formed brass was then attached to the kit part using a dremel sanding disc bit....



The assembled dishes were then rolled around on edge on the cutting mat to iron out the creases around the edge....



Still some minor kinks to sort out but overall I'm pleased with the results....


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Maybe use a harder mold, like plaster or cement. Do one side as before, then flip it and trap the dish between the two molds. Then crush the brass between the two pieces.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That looks so much better than my experiments with a dapping block. I think Terryr is right about using a firmer mold.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I agree Terry....my thinking behind using the silicon was that I needed a firm yet slightly flexable mould to allow the brass to stretch.
Now I think the receiver mould needs to be much harder to stop the edge kinking.
The one part of the process that definitely works is having a rod passing through the centre hole on the brass to prevent the disc from slipping sideways.
I'll have another go and report back.....


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

You know, I was wondering if using a mortar and pestle might not be a viable idea. Kind of reversed from a dapping block, it would have the full circumference support that's needed. I dunno, just a random thought.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

A fresh attempt this afternoon and the dish still has a couple of minor kinks but overall is better than my first....
Here it is attached to the scratchbuilt mast....



I hit it with a coat of primer then a couple of coats of gold to give it a little texture to try and simulate mylar foil....



I did consider replacing the kit centre part with brass but I quite like the contrast between the dish and the three supports which are thick enough to look like they might house additional sensors or equipment....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Some more progress shots I forgot to post....

The asteroid base was prepped to receive the mounting rod by first cementing a block of styrene pieces to the underside....



The base was then drilled through on the drill press to ensure the hole was vertical...



A short pece of brass tubing was cut....the internal diameter of this matches the external diameter of the mounting rod...



Here it is glued in place....



I also fashioned a shaping device for the four small etched dishes from one of the kit dishes fixed to a section of a pen body...the aluminium rod fits the hole in the centre of the etch....



After several failed attempts I finally managed to get the brass discs to conform to the shape....still not absolutely perfect but I think good enough....



I think the only way to get a better-shaped dish would be to either etch them in finer gauge material that may be slightly more pliable...maybe copper, although then much of the strength would be lost...or to have them formed under pressure in a metal former/mould....



That said, I think Paul has done an amazing job producing this sheet in the first place and I can live with some minor kinks given the quality of the rest of the parts....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

A productive day yesterday, got the rest of the main components basecoated and started on some of the detail painting.

Here's the capsule basecoated in black and the windows installed with white PVA glue which dries clear....



I gave all the main structures a thin wash using MIG Starship Filth oil paint....this toned down the brightness of the white to a more scale effect and starts to bring out the detail....



The Hubble-like telescope was assembled...I went for various metallic shades here as a contrast to the white of the command module...



Another view...the mirror at the bottom of the telescope is the only kit part I left in the original chrome....



A test fit of the antenna assemblies and telescope with the parts held in place with blutack...



...the concertina antenna/solar panel/whatever-it-is still needs painting...



...also the white areas are still to receive a pin wash to further enhance the details along with some selective panel detailing and drybrushing... 




More very soon....:wave:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

With impeccable timing the Acreation decals turned up today from Steve Iverson....not sure what all those tiny crosses are for but I'll be using a combination of this shhet and the kit decals....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I've reached the main stage assembly point....

A combination of the kit decals and items from the Acreation sheet have been applied....



There are still a lot of fine stencils to apply but my eyes weren't up to it last night....



The capsule still needs it's service module and engine...somewhat annoyingly, and despite testing the lights at every stage of assembly, the LED's in the capsule are now refusing to work and it's too late to pull the whole thing apart again....



Still some touching in to do but overall it's looking 90% complete....



Need to weather the base now then I can install the various anntennae after mounting it....


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

That looks amazing!:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

That does look really nice. The wash is perfect. 

The only thing I would quibble about, I'd move the arms a bit so they're not aligned with the 'storage position' bays, to make it a little more like they're rotating. But that's me and I'm sure I'm quite insane by now.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Ooh. I doubt that kit has ever been done as well.


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

Wow! Amazing work!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

That's lovely work on the big dish; I never thought it could look so … dished. If I were to attempt this, I think I'd 1) snip the three outer rings in three places, on either side of the radial ribs at 0, 120, and 240 degrees to give the to-be-dished rings some strain relief, 2) do the dishing, 3) cut off the overlap, then 4) glue them back together. In theory, it might work.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

SteveR said:


> That's lovely work on the big dish; I never thought it could look so … dished. If I were to attempt this, I think I'd 1) snip the three outer rings in three places, on either side of the radial ribs at 0, 120, and 240 degrees to give the to-be-dished rings some strain relief, 2) do the dishing, 3) cut off the overlap, then 4) glue them back together. In theory, it might work.


I thought about that Steve but in the end settled for the slight kink which could have been caused by a micrometeorite strike....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Nearly done....just missing the three engine bells on the rear section due to a missing part. The Round 2 replacement service needs a letter from the Pope to secure the part and a follower on Facebook has promised me one anyway so just waiting for it to turn up....

I mounted the support rod in the base and found that the whole thing was a little nose heavy. To counteract this I removed the rear engine and filled the engine module with lots of small steel nails followed by a liberal application of CA glue....



So here's the mostly finished ship....



The business end certainly looks busy with all the antennae deployed....



I spent most of last night adding scores of tiny stencils....



The capsule is vastly improved by the addition of the etched details....



The 2001-like repair pod is busy on the rear module....



Another view of the command module....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

And lit....these shots were taken in normal room light, I'll get some better pics once the rear engines are installed....



Note the tiny windows lit in the circular hatch....



Rear of the habitation module....


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Fantastic job!

I had one of these kits back in the day and I loved it. Thanks to the repop, I have a new one awaiting my pleasure and some spare time. I can only hope to do half as well by it as you have.

Congrats.

M.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I don't think I've ever seen a kit where the photoetch made so much difference. This is a beautiful piece of work.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Loving the business end!

… and the different shades on the habitation module windows. :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The Pilgrim Observer is a joy to behold. I didn't realise there was a work pod with the kit.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

SO cool how this has come together!


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow does that look fantastic!!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Extraordinarily cool! Very nice build!


----------

